

Eliminate These Distractions And Your Productivity Will Become Unstoppable - DanLeavitt
http://danleavitt.com/2012/12/11/eliminate-these-distractions-and-your-productivity-will-become-unstoppable/
If you consider the time spent harvesting your imaginary farm productive then I suggest you stop reading now.  Everyone knows that life is full of distractions.  How you handle distractions has a direct impact on your personal well-being, productivity, financial success, and the relationships you develop.  My goal is to encourage everyone to take a closer look at how you spend your time.  WARNING:  Be prepared for a harsh reality check!
======
nickler
You forgot to add 'constantly checking HN' for new info to the list :p

